# Asprin for your battery?



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

I did hear of that a while back when I was learning about batteries but never tested it . J.W.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

I am testing it in a lesser of one of my batteries. So far no change either way.
Probably not much different that the old VX-6 or whatever, we used to try on car batteries back in the '50s.


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

I have been having a little luck with a desulfater I got from eBay . The oldest battery I restored so far is a motorcycle battery . Probably bought it in 1998 or 1999 . The tags expired in Oct. 2000 and I'm sure it was not new then . J.W.


----------



## MARTY (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi All;
I used that trick many years ago, got it from an old Farmer-mechanic, and it worked for me, but for now because of what I paid for my 6 Volt batteries, I am Not going to use it for now, IF I get alot of failures or IF interstate won't keep up their warrantty, then I would re-consider....
THANK YOU Marty


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

I guess that it is like the snake oil cures they sell.....it is not helping or hurting the battery, I am testing them in.

So much for "tips"....


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

I just started to restore an old lawn mower battery I have that I forgot about . It's up to about 1225 already . J.W.


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

Coley said:


> we used to try on car batteries back in the '50s.


The only thing I was trying in the 50s was crying and trying to walk ! LOL!! I was hatched late in 55 J.W.


----------

